# Hollow frame of nothingness



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't feel anything about inside my body. I can look at my body but I am not apart of it anymore. It's hollow, empty, weightless. It feels like I have no head or brain.

It's hard to do anything. How does something like this even take place. How are you guys coping???


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> How does something like this even take place.


Strange huh


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

It's insane. I don't get it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Me either.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you figure it out let me know.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

I just let the nothingness be there, and it goes aways slowly.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

agreed sunjet.


----------

